# Cửa hàng bán nệm cao su Liên Á chính hãng tại Sóc Trăng



## Langkietnhi (2/5/19)

Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Chính Hãng Tại Sóc Trăng tọa lạc tại địa chỉ: 72 Hùng Vương, Phường 6, TP.Sóc Trăng. Hotline 0938 890 325. Đây là chi nhánh thứ 20 trong chuỗi cửa hàng Thegioinem.com, khi đến tham quan mua sắm nệm cao su Liên Á tại CN Thegioinem.com Sóc Trăng quý khách sẽ được hưởng chương trình khuyến mãi giảm giá 12% cùng bộ quà tặng có giá trị gồm: Drap, gối nằm, gối ôm, áo nệm, phiếu ưu đãi 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, sofa tận nhà.

Đặc biệt với đơn hàng trên 5 triệu quý khách sẽ có ngay cơ hội trở thành khách hàng thân thiết của Thegioinem.com và hưởng nhiều ưu dãi hấp dẫn hơn. Hỗ trợ mua nệm trả góp 0% lãi suất dành cho quý khách hàng có thẻ tín dụng quốc tế Sacombank, Eximbank, Maritime Bank, HSBC, SCB hoặc lãi suất 1.75-1.83% đối với các trường hợp còn lại. Giao hàng nhanh_tận giường_miễn phí trong phạm vi 25km ở các khu vực TPHCM, Long An, Cần Thơ, Vĩnh Long, Long Xuyên, Bình Dương, Biên Hòa, Vũng Tàu, Nha Trang, Rạch Giá, Đà Nẵng, Đồng Tháp, Sóc Trăng.




Chúng tôi tự hào là đơn vị cung cấp các sản phẩm chăn-drap-gối-nệm uy tín chất lượng với giá thành cạnh tranh nhất thị trường hiện nay. Cam kết tất cả các sản phẩm đều là hàng chính hãng, bảo hành theo đúng với nhà sản xuất. Đền 200% khi phát hiện hàng giả, hàng nhái.

Khi quý khách mua hàng tại Cửa hàng bán nệm cao su tại Sóc Trăng quý khách sẽ được hưởng các ưu đãi cực hấp dẫn như sau:

Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Ưu Việt giảm giá đến 35% cùng quà tặng.
Nệm cao su Dunlopillo, nệm cao su Kim Cương, nệm cao su Vạn Thành, nệm cao su Kymdan, nệm cao su Liên Á, nệm cao su Đồng phú giảm giá đến 25% cùng quà tặng.
Nệm bông ép Edena, Everon, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Dupong giảm giá lên đến 58% cùng quà tặng.
Nệm cao su nhân tạo giảm giá đến 30% cùng quà tặng
Gối cao su Vạn Thành, Liên Á, Kim Cương giảm giá đến 58%
Chăn drap Hàn Quốc Everon, Edena,.. giảm giá đến 15%.

Quý khách có thể tham khảo bảng giá nệm cao su cùng chương trình khuyến mãi đang được áp dụng tại cửa hàng Thế Giới Nệm chi nhánh Sóc Trăng:

*1. Nệm cao su Vạn Thành Standard:*
- Được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên theo dây chuyền hiện đại với các thiết bị tiên tiến. Qua các giai đoạn thành trùng các chất độc hại, mùi cao su, các chất kích ứng cho da đều được khử sạch.Với thiết kế đặc biệt ôm sát mọi đường cong từ đầu xuống chân, bảo vệ cột sống lưng. Mang đến cho bạn sự dễ chịu ở mọi tư thế nằm.Nệm được bảo hành: 10 năm
- Nệm có giá niêm yết từ: 4,550,000 đ đang được giảm giá 15%, chỉ còn 3,867,500 đ + quà tặng
- Giao hàng miễn phí, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất. Bảo hành 10 bởi công ty Nệm Vạn Thành.

*2. Nệm Cao Su Liên Á:*

-* Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Classic* sử dụng 100% cao su thiên nhiên, công nghệ khử mùi tiên tiến, không gây kích ứng da, thoải mái dễ chịu khi sử dụng.
- Nệm (kích thước 160x200x10cm) có giá niêm yết: 9,710,000 đ, được giảm 12% chỉ còn 8,544,800 đ. Kèm theo là combo quà tặng vô cùng có giá trị như: 2 gối nằm và 1 gối ôm cao cấp, 1 bảo vệ nệm, 1 áo nệm, 1 drap cao cấp và 1 phiếu giảm giá 30% vệ sinh nệm
- Giao hàng miễn phí, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất. Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm.

*3. Nệm cao su Dunlopillo:*

-* Nệm Cao Su Dunlopillo Latex World Neo* làm từ cao su nhập khẩu nguyên khối Dura aire cao 15cm nhập khẩu từ Tây Ban Nha, sử dụng 2 mặt, phân vùng theo cơ thể mang lại cho bạn giấc ngủ hoàn hảo nhất.
- Với kích thước 160x200x15cm có giá niêm yết công ty: 28,990,000 đ đang được Thế Giới Nệm giảm giá 25% chỉ còn 21,742,500đ + quà tặng: 2 gối nằm và phiếu giảm giá 30%
- Giao hàng miễn phí, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất.

*4. Nệm cao su Kim Cương:*

*- Nệm cao su Kim Cương Happy Gold *được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, được xử lý bằng công nghệ tiên tiến, có thể tiệt trùng vi khuẩn tác động đến da.
- *Nệm cao su* Kim Cương kích thước 160x200x10cm có giá nêm yết: 8,955,000 đ, được giảm giá 25% chỉ còn 6,716,250 đ cùng với bộ combo quà tặng: 2 gối nằm, 1 gối ôm cao cấp, 1 bảo vệ nệm, 1 drap cao cấp, 1 áo nệm Kim Cương, phiếu giảm giá 30%.
- Giao hàng miễn phí, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất. Nệm bảo hành 12 năm.

*5. Nệm cao su Đồng Phú:*
- Được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên. Đang được giảm 20 % tại hệ thống Thế Giới Nệm. Nệm có kích thước 160x200x10cm có Giá niêm yết từ: 9,300,000 đ, giảm 20% chỉ còn 7,440,000 đ cùng với quà tặng như 2 gối nằm cao su, 1 drap, 1 gối ôm, 1 phiếu giảm giá 30%
- Giao hàng miễn phí, hỗ trợ trả góp với lãi suất 0%. Bảo hành 10 năm bởi công ty Nệm Đồng Phú.

*6. Nệm cao su khoa học luxury pro*:
- Với kích thước 160x200x10cm có giá: 3,300,000 đ được giảm giá 30% chỉ còn 2,310,000 đ_. _Quý khách được sở hữu ngay nệm 1 nệm cao su khoa học cao cấp, và 1 phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh
- Bảo hành lên đến 15 năm. Giao hàng miễn phí*, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất.

Ngoài ra, nêu quý khách không có thời gian, quý khách có thể cập nhật thông tin và đặt hàng trên website duy nhất, uy tín của *Thế Giới Nệm*, nhân viên trực thường xuyên, có thể giải đáp mọi thắc mắc của quý khách. Giao hàng nhanh, miễn phí, nhận hàng nhanh trong ngày.

Hotline hỗ trợ tư vấn mua nệm trả góp: *0909060325*


----------

